# Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer



## wishi (29. Dezember 2011)

*Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*

Wie aus einem Forum zu erlesen ist scheint gestern Commodore, deren vorheriger Eigentümer Asiarim war, vor einem Niederländischen Gericht Insolvenz angemeldet zu haben. Die Rechte soll nun eine "Gruppe" nicht weiter genannter Eigentümer besitzen. Jetzt lässt sich spekulieren ob Commodore USA, die sich die Lizenzen 2010 erworben hatten um die Marke wieder auferstehen zu lassen, mit im Boot sitzt.

*Update 30.12.11:* Anscheinend ist es so wie gedacht. Nach der Frage ob es was neues gibt wurde mir mitgeteilt, das gerade der Papierkram am laufen ist. Anscheinend wird CommodoreUSA (Barry Altman) neuer Eigentümer von Commodore. Warte nun auf eine offizielle Bestätigung.
Verbleibe bis zu neuen Infos mit Leo´s Worten "To be continued...."

*Update2 30.12.11*: Wie heute Mittag bekannt wurde, wurden am 22.12.11 sämtliche Namenslizenzen für eine Weltweite Vermarktung bei Amiga Inc. "erworben"(Eigentümer KMOS, wenn es nicht aktuell ist, bitte posten).

Auszug: On Dec 22, 2011 Commodore USA, LLC and Amiga Inc. signed a new contract granting us EXCLUSIVE WORLDWIDE rights to ALL format computers branded with the Amiga trademark IP. These registered trademarked logos include the BOING Ball, TIC/Check mark, letter A and the word AMIGA logos. Form factors include, but are not limited to Desktop, HTPC, Tower, AIO/ Keyboard etc. 

 This contract will run through Dec 31, 2018, with optional renewals. Additionally we have been granted the right to enforce the Amiga trademark IP, in instances where we feel the trademark property has been either used in an unauthorized manner or in a form not allowed under current international and US law. 

 We look forward to releasing our initial Commodore Amiga branded computers by the end of the first quarter 2012.

 Happy New year!

Hier nachzulesen: http://www.commodore-amiga.org/en/forum/2-welcome-mat/11285-some-more-good-news-to-end-2011#11289

*UPDATE 13.02.12*
Wie am Freitag bekannt gegeben wurde, sind nun alle Weltweiten Rechte an CommodoreUSA gegangen. das Dokument wurde öffentlich gemacht und ist hier einzusehen http://www.commodore-amiga.org/media/kunena/attachments/71/BSA.pdf
Allem Anschein nach wird noch einiges kommen, denn dies soll Teil 1 von 3 größeren Ankündigungen sein.
Wir warten weiter.....

Wer Interesse hat kann das mal hier mit verfolgen: Commodore trademark has a new daddy  !!!

Ich fasse noch mal alles zusammen;
"Alte" Page wo man auch die verfügaren Rechner bestellen kann: 
http://www.commodoreusa.net/CUSA_Home.aspx
Neue Page: 
http://www.commodore.net/
Und das Forum, wo Barry Altman (President and CEO of Commodore USA, LLC) sich selber mal direkt an die Community wendet und Neues Schreibt:
http://www.commodore-amiga.org/
Und wer dahinter steckt:
http://www.commodoreusa.net/CUSA_Corporate.aspx
(Moochie ist natürlich der eigentliche Chef im Haus)

Habe mal recherchiert.Die Gehäuse der Amigamodelle werden von Origen hergestellt.
Ein beispiel. Alleine das A4000 gehäuse liegt bei ~900€ Marktpreis.

Hier hab ich noch ein "schönes" Video, welches die letzten Tage von Commodore zeigt. Jedesmal wenn ich das sehe steht mir das Pipi in den Augen. :,-(
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6995843800661768793

Noch was zum Lachen im Alten Jahr. Wohl die schrecklichste Werbung die ich jeh sah, aber Menschen in den 80ern veränderte. Wenn ich das sehe, bekomme ich direkt das Gefühl von Peinlichkeit, viel Spass!!!!
*Ich frage mich bis heute was die 2 Girlis auf der Wasserrutsche dadrin suchen. Sex Sales?*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D_f3uIzEIxo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dynamitarde (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*

Ob das Commodore retten wird, bezweifle Ich .
Commodore hat seine beste Zeit einfach hinter sich.
Es gibt einfach zuviele gute Anbieter auf dem Markt.


----------



## cubbi223 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*

Wer Weiß vieleicht komm comodore wieder und stetz auf streaming inhalte


----------



## wishi (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*

In jüngster Zeit ist auch eine neue Site ins Netz gestellt worden.
Einmal die Alte:Commodore USA
Und hier die Neue:Commodore USA - Home


----------



## BikeRider (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*

Dann geht Commodore halt unter.
Was ist Commodore heutzutage auch, außer einer von vielen zu sein.
C64 und Amiga sind längst Geschichte.
Commodore hebt doch längst nichts mehr von den anderen hervor oder ab.
Mir würde es nicht mal auffallen, wenn es Commodore nicht mehr geben wird.
Commodore hat einmal nette Geräte verkauft - Das war einmal.


----------



## wishi (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*

@OsFrontale: ja leider...Abwarten.Wenn dann muss was innovatives passieren. Aber ich fände es nicht schlecht das noch nen Player dabei währe. Commodore ist ja "Pleite" da gab es ja seit 1993 nix mehr, soll ja der versuch werden es wieder auf den Markt zu schaffen. Ich denke die Chancen stehen auch nicht so schlecht, immerhin muss es ja investoren geben, die dran glauben, sonst hätte Commodore USA bis hier hin nicht geschaft.


----------



## BikeRider (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*



wishi schrieb:


> @OsFrontale: ja leider...Abwarten.Wenn dann muss was innovatives passieren. Aber ich fände es nicht schlecht das noch nen Player dabei wäre. Commodore ist ja "Pleite" da gab es ja seit 1993 nix mehr, soll ja der versuch werden es wieder auf den Markt zu schaffen. Ich denke die Chancen stehen auch nicht so schlecht, immerhin muss es ja Investoren geben, die dran glauben, sonst hätte Commodore USA bis hier hin nicht geschafft.


 Aber was wollen die noch bringen ?
Sich mit Amiga zusammen tun und versuchen Amiga ein letztes mal zu puschen ?
Du hast Recht, dass ein weiterer Player, neben Apple und den Windows-PC nicht schlecht wäre.
Ich habe aber eher das Gefühl, dass der Zug für Commodore abgefahren ist.


----------



## Jan565 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*

Vor allem Commodore wurde bereits einmal neu gegründet. Das Commodore was den C64 gebaut hat, gibt es schon lange nicht mehr. Das ist einfach nur noch Geld machen mit letzten mitteln. Ich würde mir keinen Commodore mehr kaufen, die Zeiten sind einfach zu verschieden.


----------



## Eckism (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*

Die neuen Amigas sind recht schick!!!!


----------



## wishi (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*

Ok ihr versteht nicht ganz. Commodore ist nur noch als Holding existent und verkauft die Lizenzen das Produkte den Namen Commodore tragen dürfen. Die Eigentümer sind nun Bankrott. Barry Altman scheint alles in die Wege zu leiten das er Miteigner wird. Er ist der Cheffe von Commodore USA die sich so nennen durften da er 2010 die Lizenzen erworben hatte für den Namen Commodore als auch Amiga. Mitlerweile ist ein Neuer C64x Erschienen mit einem Core i7 und ein VIC Rechner mit Core i5. Ein eigenes Betriebssysten welches auf Linux Mind Basiert und noch in der Betaphase steckt. Amigamodelle sollen folgen und für laufe 2012 soll auch ein A500x neu aufgelegt werden. Schaut euch die Websites an die ich oben schon rein gepostet habe.

Edit:Hier ist auch ein Forum, wo man alles Aktuelle erfährt: http://www.commodore-amiga.org/


----------



## BikeRider (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*



wishi schrieb:


> Ok ihr versteht nicht ganz. Commodore ist nur noch als Holding existent und verkauft die Lizenzen das Produkte den Namen Commodore tragen dürfen. Die Eigentümer sind nun Bankrott. Barry Altman scheint alles in die Wege zu leiten das er Miteigner wird. Er ist der Cheffe von Commodore USA die sich so nennen durften da er 2010 die Lizenzen erworben hatte für den Namen Commodore als auch Amiga. Mittlerweile ist ein Neuer C64x Erschienen mit einem Core i7 und ein VIC Rechner mit Core i5. Ein eigenes Betriebssysten welches auf Linux Mind Basiert und noch in der Betaphase steckt. Amigamodelle sollen folgen und für laufe 2012 soll auch ein A500x neu aufgelegt werden. Schaut euch die Websites an die ich oben schon rein gepostet habe.


 Amiga ist doch längst eine eigenständige Firma oder täusche ich mich ?
Der neue C64x hat doch mit den alten C64 nur wenig zu tun, außer dass es sich um einen Tastaturcomputer handelt. Die Technik ist doch PC (Windows-PC)


----------



## wishi (29. Dezember 2011)

Amiga Inc. ist genau so eigenständig wie Commodore das wurde damals gesplittet, von Escom.Beides exestiert Commodore als Holding und Amiga Inc. als Lizensgeber und "Kleinkraut" Unternehmen. Mit Commodore ändert sich ja gerade was, was der Grund meiner News ist. Mich würde nicht wundern, das Amiga Inc auch bald vor die Hunde geht. 
Ein auszug von der Page sagt alles:
Amiga continues to pursue business opportunities with content providers/brand owners, device manufacturers, operators, portals and aggregators, in order to grow the breadth of our cross plaftform distribution.

Website: Amiga, Inc.

Es wurde versucht ein paar Tablets auf den Markt zu bringen, geht man allerdings in den Shop, wird man schwer entteuscht.



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Amiga ist doch längst eine eigenständige Firma oder täusche ich mich ?
> Der neue C64x hat doch mit den alten C64 nur wenig zu tun, außer dass es sich um einen Tastaturcomputer handelt. Die Technik ist doch PC (Windows-PC)


 
Sicherlich ist das x86/x64 Technik..hat nen Mac aber auch. Das interessante ist halt ein Tastaturcomputer an sich. Zudem das Commodore OS Vision so ausgelegt sein wird, das direkt im OS ein "Oldschoolgame" gestartet werden kann. Ziel ist es, ähnlich so hand zu haben wie der XP Mode in Windows7. Zudem soll die möglichkeit gegeben werden direkt in einen Emulatorzu starten, was dem Original C64 feeling zum 99,9% nahe kommt. Abgesehen von den emulationen die alle Commodore-Rechner abdeckt. Das zumindest zum C64x. Wie sich das weiter herraus kristallisieren wird mit den Highend Amigas, weiß keiner genau. Barry Altman redet von "Unglaublicher Hardware"(wahrscheinlich auch zu einem unglaublichem Preis, aber Mac´s werden ja auch verkauft)...Wir warten ab.


----------



## Jamrock (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*

lol... dachte das es Commodore garnicht mehr gibt. Von daher eig keine schlechte News, aber ob das das Unternehmen nochmal Richtung vorne bringt bezweifel ich stark.


----------



## RyzA (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*



OsFrontale schrieb:


> Mir würde es nicht mal auffallen, wenn es Commodore nicht mehr geben wird.


 Ich wußte gar nicht *dass* es sie noch gibt.

Damals war es eine Topfirma und Topzeit. Aber Zeiten ändern sich.


----------



## OctoCore (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*

Da bin ich mal gespannt, was diesmal mit Commodore-Logo auf den Markt kommt. Das Letzte, was ich gesehen habe, waren Locher, Tacker und Tischrechner.


----------



## wishi (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt, was diesmal mit Commodore-Logo auf den Markt kommt. Das Letzte, was ich gesehen habe, waren Locher, Tacker und Tischrechner.



Das da! 

Einmal die Alte:Commodore USA
Und hier die Neue:Commodore USA - Home


----------



## BikeRider (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*



wishi schrieb:


> Edit:Hier ist auch ein Forum, wo man alles Aktuelle erfährt: http://www.commodore-amiga.org/


 Danke für den Link


----------



## wishi (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt, was diesmal mit Commodore-Logo auf den Markt kommt. Das Letzte, was ich gesehen habe, waren Locher, Tacker und Tischrechner.


 
Siehste "Office" mal anders


----------



## BiosShock (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*



wishi schrieb:


> Ok ihr versteht nicht ganz. Commodore ist nur noch als Holding existent und verkauft die Lizenzen das Produkte den Namen Commodore tragen dürfen. Die Eigentümer sind nun Bankrott. Barry Altman scheint alles in die Wege zu leiten das er Miteigner wird. Er ist der Cheffe von Commodore USA die sich so nennen durften da er 2010 die Lizenzen erworben hatte für den Namen Commodore als auch Amiga. Mitlerweile ist ein Neuer C64x Erschienen mit einem Core i7 und ein VIC Rechner mit Core i5. Ein eigenes Betriebssysten welches auf Linux Mind Basiert und noch in der Betaphase steckt. Amigamodelle sollen folgen und für laufe 2012 soll auch ein A500x neu aufgelegt werden. Schaut euch die Websites an die ich oben schon rein gepostet habe.
> 
> Edit:Hier ist auch ein Forum, wo man alles Aktuelle erfährt: Welcome to Commodore-Amiga.org



Und genau da liegt das Problem. Wenn ich einen PC haben will dann kauf ich mir einen. Ausserdem verschweigst Du, das es kein normaler i7/i5 ist sondern ein i7-2720QM! Für die Grafik ist die integriere HD3000 zuständig. Damit ziehst du nicht mal die Wurst vom Teller. Und das hat nichts mit dem zu tun mit dem was ich mit dem C64 verbinde. Nämlich Power pur! 

Mal ehrlich wer von den jüngeren Usern würde sich so ein hässliches Ding(zu meiner Zeit war das schon nicht der Hit und ich meine nicht die Leistung) auf den Tisch stellen? 

Dann der Preis, das soll doch wohl ein Witz sein - oder? Der UVP liegt bei 1500US-Doller. oO Für was? Für 2TB HDD, 4GB ASpeicher, USB und ohne Monitor. *lach-tischtrommel*

Kommt schon, so was ist doch zum scheitern verurteilt.


Dann lieber den VIC oder die neuen AMIGAx. Die haben was. Diese Gehäuse hätte ich schon gern damals gehabt.

Der C64 bzw. der AMIGA waren damals was anderes. Besonders der AMIGA war damals so interessant, weil der einen ganz anderen Weg bei der Hardware gegangen ist. Ich sag nur 68000 bis 68060 oder PowerPC-CPU (no RISC - no Fun ). Wenn Sie wieder was bauen was sich von dem Standardbrei wirklich abhebt, werde auch ich mir überlegen einen der oben genannten zu kaufen.

Alles andere ist Leichenschändung.


----------



## wishi (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*



BiosShock schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt das Problem. Wenn ich einen PC haben will dann kauf ich mir einen. Ausserdem verschweigst Du, das es kein normaler i7/i5 ist sondern ein i7-2720QM! Für die Grafik ist die integriere HD3000 zuständig. Damit ziehst du nicht mal die Wurst vom Teller. Und das hat nichts mit dem zu tun mit dem was ich mit dem C64 verbinde. Nämlich Power pur!
> 
> Mal ehrlich wer von den jüngeren Usern würde sich so ein hässliches Ding(zu meiner Zeit war das schon nicht der Hit und ich meine nicht die Leistung) auf den Tisch stellen?
> 
> ...


 
Mäcker doch bitte nicht immer! Ist ja nicht das erste mal:-/ Sicherlich ist das nicht gerade der überhammer, aber cool ist es schon. Zudem die Preise mal bei 600$ Lagen. Die wurden künstlich angehoben da die sich vor Aufträgen nicht retten konnten. Kann man alles in Forum nachlesen. Ausserdem ist es bestimmt nicht einfach ein Unternehmen komplett neu aufzubauen. Ich kenne Mit meinem 1976er Baujahr Commodore noch mehr als sehr gut. Die Amigas werden sicherlich interessanter,für nen Poweruser. Und ich habe nichts verheimlicht i3 i5 und i7 ist nichts weiter als die Bezeichnung der Serie welch gewisse Spezifikationen der CPU darstellen sollen. Immer dieses genörgel.

Einfach mal abwarten. In meinen Augen ist das was jetzt passiert anscheinend das bestste nach fast 20 Jahren was dem Namen Commodore passieren konnte.

written on Android


----------



## mrwuff (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*

Nehmen wir mal Apple als Beispiel.
Apple war auch "mal" quasi von der Bildfläche verschwunden. Dieses Jahr waren sie sogar für paar Tage das wertvollste Unternehmen der Welt. Durch Innovation, angefangen mit den damaligen I-Macs.
Oder Das Android OS, aus dem Stand von 0 auf 100 innerhalb weniger Jahre.

Damals wäre es unvorstellbar gewesen den Königen unter den OS´s den Tron zu klauen. Aber die Gegenwart zeigt, "Nichts ist unmöglich!"


Ich selber war bis 2001 Amiga Power User, hatten nen Amiga 1200 mit 68040 und 240Mhz Power-PC CPU, CD-ROM, HDD (glaube 40GB) 128MB Ram (EDO) PC Monitor und alles in nem Tower! 
Damals wurden die User durch Propaganda gehalten "Visionen", welche im nichts verliefen. 2001 verkaufte ich die Kiste für sagenhafte 1400 DM. Kaufte mir dann einen PC (in Amiga Kreisen war Win immer als sooo schlecht beziffert worden), bis ich über den Tellerrand schaute und verstand was da abging.

Es ist für mich heute noch faszinierend, wie man damals den Grund A1200 immer und immerwieder durch "Upgrades" der aktuellen Zeit anpassen konnte. 
Nur heute sind die HW Preise so im Keller, da braucht man diese Möglichkeiten kaum noch.

Musste ich mal loswerden 

Zum Thema: Amiga würde ich bei Innovationen offener gegenüberstehen als dem Apple Kram


----------



## wishi (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*

@ mrwuff: Bereust du eigentlich nicht im nachhinein die Kiste verkauft zu haben? Hatte damans den C64 und den A500 bis darauf mein 486DX2 66 folgte. Kann mir heute so in den Hintern beissen die verkauft zu haben.


----------



## mrwuff (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*

Nein, da das Ding heute mit Sicherheit nur in der Ecke rumstehen würde. Bin damals sehr froh gewesen, überhaupt soviel Kohle dafür noch bekommen zu haben.
Wobei, nen c64er hätte ich schon gerne noch. Alleine weil der Wert bestimmt mal steigen wird.


----------



## Dynamitarde (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*



mrwuff schrieb:


> Nein, da das Ding heute mit Sicherheit nur in der Ecke rumstehen würde. Bin damals sehr froh gewesen, überhaupt soviel Kohle dafür noch bekommen zu haben.
> Wobei, nen c64er hätte ich schon gerne noch. Alleine weil der Wert bestimmt mal steigen wird.


 Bestimmt nicht.
Dafür waren die Verkaufszahlen von zirka 30 Millionen Stück zu hoch


----------



## wishi (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Bestimmt nicht.
> Dafür waren die Verkaufszahlen von zirka 30 Millionen Stück zu hoch


In Deutschland wurden über 3Mio verkauft. Viele sind verschrottet worden, haben den kopf als "Ersatzteillager" hinhalten müssen und sehr sehr viele mussten ihen SID Chip lassen. Es gibt nur noch sehr wenige voll funktionstüchtige C64er in einem einwandfreien zustand, an denen keine repararuren durchgeführt wurden. Jene fangen bei 50EUR an (Vergilbt, ohne gewährleistung) bis oben offen.
Edit: Die Goldedition..da kaufen sich andere nen Auto für 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110799412681&clk_rvr_id=302956071204
es gibt auch refurbished (Neuwertige) Rechner. Die sind komplett neu aufgebaut, getestet und mit garantie.


----------



## MidwayCV41 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*



wishi schrieb:


> Ich denke die Chancen stehen auch nicht so schlecht, immerhin muss es ja investoren geben, die dran glauben, sonst hätte Commodore USA bis hier hin nicht geschaft.


 
Der Namen Commodore wird alle paar Jahre verhökert um daraus noch irgendwie Kapital zuschlagen. Wenn müsste Commodore schon mit was innovativen wie Apple mit seinen Macs und IOS kommen. Wozu soll man sich eine Windows 7 Kiste kaufen auf der Commodore steht, die dann garantiert aus Lizenzgründen ein paar Euro teurer sein wird als die üblich verdächtigen wie Asus, Acer, Medion, Dell und Co KG mit der gleichen Hardware Ausstattung?


----------



## wishi (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*



MidwayCV41 schrieb:


> Der Namen Commodore wird alle paar Jahre verhökert um daraus noch irgendwie Kapital zuschlagen. Wenn müsste Commodore schon mit was innovativen wie Apple mit seinen Macs und IOS kommen. Wozu soll man sich eine Windows 7 Kiste kaufen auf der Commodore steht, die dann garantiert aus Lizenzgründen ein paar Euro teurer sein wird als die üblich verdächtigen wie Asus, Acer, Medion, Dell und Co KG mit der gleichen Hardware Ausstattung?


 
Lies doch bitte mal den Thread durch. Betaversion.......
Commodore OS Vision Trailer - YouTube

ausserdem wird nicht wie vorher, was ja bis jetzt war,der Name Lizensiert, so wie es viele vorher taten, nein...CommeodoreUSA wird der Eigner, nicht irgendein Lizenznehmer,  daher auch meine News. Der Name Amiga ist allerdings Lizensiert worden (bis ins kleinste Detail) bis 2018..erstmal. Aber ich vermute das Commodore USA, bei erfolg, den Laden auch aufkaufen wird.....jeder Anfang ist schwer.

Edit: Ja es basiert auf Linux Mint..Aber Mac OsX ist auch "nur" ein Unix (immer dran denken  )
Edit2: Und auf 32bit wurde total verzichtet. Man kann sich die Beta seit dem 11.11.11 auf der Homepage herrunterladen.


----------



## Sixxer (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach zuviele gute Anbieter auf dem Markt.


Wieviel denn? Wir reden hier aber nicht von der HP oder Dell Sparte. Ich kenn nur 2.


----------



## Dolomedes (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*

Ich hab meinen Amiga auch noch 500er mit 1 MB Ram 

So ne Runde Battle Sqardron mit Joystik und Maus is doch was ganz anderes als am Pc sowas zu Zocken 

@wishi Linux mint is n Ubuntu sprich ein Debian


----------



## spionkaese (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*



Dolomedes schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Amiga auch noch 500er mit 1 MB Ram
> 
> So ne Runde Battle Sqardron mit Joystik und Maus is doch was ganz anderes als am Pc sowas zu Zocken
> 
> @wishi Linux mint is n Ubuntu sprich ein Debian


 Zwischen Mint und Ubuntu gibts einige Unterschiede.
Und das Debian im Ubuntu dürfte schwer wieder zu erkennen sein


----------



## BikeRider (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*

Weis jemand, wie man eigentlich die alten Klassiker auf den neuen Amigas bekommen soll ?
Wer noch derartig alte Spiele zu Hause hat, wird diese sicherlich auf Disketten haben.
Dies sind DD-Disketten.


----------



## poiu (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*

wie meinst du das alte amiga spiele zu Dateien umwandeln die ein amiga emulator auslesen kann oder umgekehrt?



beides geht, du kannst mit deinem Amiga Disketten einfach umwandeln Problem dabei die Dateien teilen passen nicht mehr auf die Diskette du musst die teilen


Direkt geht das leider nicht der PC kann nicht mit Amiga disketten umgehen der Amiga aber mit PC Disketten


----------



## BikeRider (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*



poiu schrieb:


> wie meinst du das alte amiga spiele zu Dateien umwandeln die ein amiga emulator auslesen kann oder umgekehrt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab noch ein Haufen Amiga-Spiele (auf DD-Disketten)
Wenn man die mit HD-Laufwerken lesen könnte, wäre das super.
In der Vergangenheit , weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung, gab es mit HD-Laufwerken in Amigas immer Probleme.


----------



## wishi (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Commodore hat neue(n) Eigentümer*

Doch man kann die Disketten am PC auslesen, dazu muss allerdings ein 2tes laufwerk vorhanden sein (Link: Disk2FDI Homepage). Mach es dir doch einfacher, schau doch einfach mal im Internet nach entsprechenden "Roms"


----------

